# cheese on keto?



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

ive always wondered if cheese was ok to have on keto, im not sure whether this can effect or prolong results from the diet?

usually if not id just stick to brazil nuts, olive oil and my omegas if so


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheese is fine if the carbs are low mate


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

a lot of hard cheeses show up as zero carbs, also stuff like feta can be melted into your omelettes to add flavour.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks alot guys, still confused with these omega fish oils and doses to have on keto lol, i guess more the better right?

there 1000mg a tab by the way


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

No matter what diet i am doing i usually take about 5-6 caps of fish oils now i am taking 5 a day all at night when i was cutting doin a diet a while back that was wrote by chef x i was taking 2 with every other meal i think it was so it worked out to be 6!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

another thing is i also dont count calories in fish oils where as a lot of other people do!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> another thing is i also dont count calories in fish oils where as a lot of other people do!


It's 9 cals a tab so if you're taking loads (some people take about 40 a day) then they could be worth counting.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

I take 15ml a day in liquid form. 135 cals. 15g of fat. Count 'em!


----------



## Weak &amp; Feeble (Oct 15, 2009)

Willie said:


> It's 9 cals a tab so if you're taking loads *(some people take about 40 a day*) then they could be worth counting.


Some people are rich!!!


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

i take 2 a day adds to 2000mg


----------

